# Today on RO



## Becca (Feb 25, 2009)

[align=center]




[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Wednesday, 25 February 2009*[/align] [align=center]*:highfive:*[/align] [align=center]*Hello everybody! I am your new Today on RO news reporter for Wednesdays (well until Irishbunny gets back, then if she would like Wednesday back then my day will be Tuesday)*[/align] [align=center]*I am very grateful to be asked to do this because RO means a lot to me and I like helping out as much as I can in other ways apart from give money as well, I have none hehe!*[/align] [align=center]*Okay I shall shut up now and give you todayâs news *[/align] [align=center]:thumbup[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Are you having trouble accessing the forum? If you are please post  here *[/align] [align=center]*:banghead*[/align] [align=center]*If you happen to spot a double (or triple, yes some people are impatient) post in a thread alert the mods by  posting here *[/align] [align=center]:bunny17:[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Today we have 5 birthdays! I donât think any of these members are active anymore but I shall post them anyway, its still nice to have a mention!*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Happy Birthday to:*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Cico*[/align] [align=center]*hunnybunz*[/align] [align=center]*furryanimalsohmy*[/align] [align=center]*Roibin*[/align] [align=center]*lucky*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Have a great day guys!*[/align] [align=center]*:birthday*[/align] [align=center]*Remember to post your special days in the  calendar *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Only 3 days left to bid on the  Forum auction!  Have you placed your bid yet? The numbers are getting pretty high!*[/align] [align=center]*:twocents:twocents*[/align] [align=center]*TreasuredFriend wants to know if your bunnies  dream?  Go share some sweet stories!*[/align] [align=center]*et:*[/align] [align=center]*Remember to enter the  caption contest  only 2 days left to enter!*[/align] [align=center]*:laughsmiley:*[/align] [align=center]*Happi Bun has posted some adorable pictures and videos of little Dunkin  here! *[/align] [align=center]:adorable:[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*bigtommygâs bunny has some sort of skin irritation, go check it out and offer advice  here *[/align] [align=center]*:sickbunny:*[/align] [align=center]*thumperflowerâs thumper is suffering from some teeth/eye problems â  can you help? *[/align] [align=center]:bow[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*murph72 has posted some adorable pictures of some  little bunny babies !!*[/align] [align=center]*:brownbunny*[/align] [align=center]*Erins Rabbits has posted a link to her site, check it out  here *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]:crash[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*sephira wants to know if your bunnies have  odd behaviour ?? Share your funny stories! Youâll be LOLing!*[/align] [align=center]*:bunnyheart*[/align] [align=center]*sdellin has some questions about  bunnies playing , go answer here!*[/align] [align=center]:stikpoke[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*These blogs have been updated recently:*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* NEW LIFE OF STORM *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* Hailey & Bailey (A 2[sup]nd[/sup] chance at life) *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* House of Mutts *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* Soooskaâs Bunny Burrow 2009 *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* Blog for the Bun-Buns *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*These blogs NEED to be updated!! *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2009 *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* The Fabulous Life of Dotty! *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*JimDâs Warren *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*SORRY FOR THE LACK OF NEWS TODAY GUYS, MY COMPUTER WAS PLAYING UP AND I HAD TO DO IT 4 TIMES, LITERALLY! AND ALSO NEXT TIME I WILL BE DOING LET YOUR HARE DOWN NEWS AND RO TRIVIA, I JUST HAVENâT MADE THE BANNERS YET â HEHE!*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Have a great day everyone 
*[/align][align=center]*arty0002:
*[/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 25, 2009)

Aww wow- awesome news Becca! 

Is that a Dead Snowy Flop in the second banner? And you used Dotters!! YAY!


----------



## Becca (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeaah  I actually had Mouse there too on Special Occasions but I hadn't saved it as a JPEG and couldn't find it so made another one with jamie, then I found Mouse afterwards hehe!

Thanks x


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 25, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Yeaah  I actually had Mouse there too on Special Occasions but I hadn't saved it as a JPEG and couldn't find it so made another one with jamie, then I found Mouse afterwards hehe!
> 
> Thanks x


Aww that's ok- you've used 2 of my bunnies so I guess it's only fair to let someone else have a go too lol :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah thats sorta what I was thinking haha!


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice job today Becca!!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 25, 2009)

Great job Becca. Thanks for mentioning my blog, maybe now more people will read it!

Susan


----------



## Becca (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## sephira (Feb 25, 2009)

GREAT JOBBECCA!!! 

:coolness::coolness:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 25, 2009)

WOW! Becca! nice job today!

I'm glad you are happy about being a reporter! It's good to have you on board!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 25, 2009)

Good JobBECCA! :thumbup


----------



## Numbat (Feb 25, 2009)

Great job Becca! And I'm off to visit your blog Sooska!


----------



## Becca (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2009)

Trying to give me a hint.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 25, 2009)

Great job Becca!! I love it!!


----------



## DeniseJP (Feb 26, 2009)

Yay, Becca!


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow! 
Great job Becca!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice job Becca! I look forward to seeing more of your News threads.


----------



## Becca (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! It was so much fun when my computer stopped playing up!


----------

